# Knights Armor 1:1 macros, (heavy)



## edstreet

This is a Knights armor pen kit that I bought in Antique pewter.

I love me some macro work.  We get to see a whole new level of details, viewpoints, advantage points and a good insight into things like health, structure, status and projections of an item.

On this kit, the celtic kit and the victorian kit I have heard numerous people ask about the plating with very little answers. So this may help greatly.

This first image I shot at ISO 100, F/29 and 1/100 shutter.  Yes it is black and white.


----------



## edstreet

Some more.


Shot this one at F/29





This one is B/W also at F/29















B/W





and lastly.


----------



## Odysseos

Well done, Ed. Your pics show many issues of the platings but (IMHO) I think them were "normal" issues. Can I ask your opinion about these kits?


----------



## OZturner

Thanks Ed for your brilliant Photographs, that show the manufactured detail, and finish of these Kit components.

I have heard mixed comments regarding the quality, Fit and Finish of these kits.

My thoughts are that in spite of the Finish and Fit problems experienced by some members, it is never the less inspiring that such classic styled items are being manufactured for the benefit of today’s Pen Makers.

I have no doubt that the Casting, Welding, and Fabrication of their original era, would have presented them in a similar manner to those we are seeing today.

As such, I don't mind the "Agricultural" manufacture and finish appearance used, as I believe it is indicative of that era.

That is not to excuse the fitting and assembly problems that some members have experienced. 
Undoubtedly they should have been adequately QA’d and Tested prior to release to the market.

All that being said I intend to give them a try.
Brian.


----------



## Dan Masshardt

The kits look really 'rough' which I suppose is purposeful.  Is the Celtic kit more refined then the knights armor?


----------



## SDB777

What camera/lens are you using?

Ever think about getting some 'extension' for the 'macro-macro'?  Or even a bellows to play around with?  You could probably see the scratches inside the scratches!  

I love to do the larger then life macro stuff, but haven't had a chance in a long time.  Photo's of spiders' eyes are fun....




Scott (nice lighting and detail) B


----------



## ossaguy

Hi Ed,

      Great photos!  It's a treat to see your pics.

       Any way that you can take pics of the inside of the cap,where the fitting problems have been? Where we are supposed to use an 8mm barrel triimmer shaft to deburr it?

         I'm curious if it's just the antique brass ones that are bad,or both models.

        The pair I ordered is about 2 delivery days away.I hope they fit right.

    Thanks,
              Steve


----------



## edstreet

SDB777 said:


> What camera/lens are you using?
> 
> Ever think about getting some 'extension' for the 'macro-macro'?  Or even a bellows to play around with?  You could probably see the scratches inside the scratches!
> 
> I love to do the larger then life macro stuff, but haven't had a chance in a long time.  Photo's of spiders' eyes are fun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott (nice lighting and detail) B



I use a digital rebel a kiss X, a 50mm 1:1 sigma macro lens and a 500ws monolight in a light tend.  I have not considered going more macro than 1:1 but it might be interesting to play around with  



ossaguy said:


> Hi Ed,
> 
> Great photos!  It's a treat to see your pics.
> 
> Any way that you can take pics of the inside of the cap,where the fitting problems have been? Where we are supposed to use an 8mm barrel triimmer shaft to deburr it?
> 
> I'm curious if it's just the antique brass ones that are bad,or both models.
> 
> The pair I ordered is about 2 delivery days away.I hope they fit right.
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve



As fortune would have it I have 3x kits.  I opened 2 so far and one of those has the obstruction in the cap that prevents it from going on.  Mr Levy posted on a solution in another thread about that and I should be able to get details on the inside of that cap  I also do plan on doing just that.  We can also see on the end of the cap here.




There is the same type build up going on.  It is non-obstructive but it is still there. Note the white blob on the right side of the photo.


----------



## edstreet

Dan Masshardt said:


> The kits look really 'rough' which I suppose is purposeful.  Is the Celtic kit more refined then the knights armor?



As previous stated the rough look is indeed intended, hence 'antique'.  

As for the celtic goes. ....


----------



## SDB777

Awesome stuff!!!



Scott (whacking some 'like button') B


----------



## mark james

I've turned two of the Armor pens.  I agree with all comments above on the quality and finishings, blemishes, flaws, etc...  Maybe Not a great kit for a sale... possibly!

But, I just used one to pay my business bills for the past 1 1/2 hrs. and it feels very comfortable in my hand (weight, size, etc...).  So I like it!!  I may not give it as a special gift, but I like it personally.  A good everyday working pen.  I'm not at the point to sell, so I look more for personal growth in my skills and personal needs - like I need 45 pens!

I made a nice acrylic for my 22 yr old son.  I kept the other with a BOL blank that is nicely colored on one side and very plain on the other.  The turning is just not exactly fitted right, WE would notice, not my son.  Actually I think my drill press is slightly wobbly, and thus the final turning is slightly off center. (Need to start drilling my blanks on my nice NOVA vs my 25 yr old Craftsman drill press).

However...  The photographs above are amazing.  I do appreciate others with OCD (Kidding).


----------



## arioux

Well mabe i,m totally in the left feild here but due to the nature of that kit every plating issue i saw are totally normal and expected.  It wll look even better with some wear to it i,m sure.   Ordering some right now as there is a customer base for these!!.  Any D&D role player will be trilled with these and there is a league of them not far from here !!


----------



## edstreet

I spoke with someone at PSI about these kits today.  It turns out the fit problem is only with the antique brass plating.  There also is a clear epoxy coating over the plating for added protection, which is the shiny reflective coating that is notable in my photo's.  They were unsure if it was ceramic based, enamel based or something else entirely.

Also with the cap problems on the antique brass they were hoping to get a redesign and remove the lip entirely because when the plating is done it pools up on that lip.  With the close tolerance of the parts in that area it causes the cap to not seat properly.


----------



## ossaguy

I wish they wouldn't sell the antique brass one then,knowing that they have the problem.....That really bugs me!

I wish I hadn't already ordered one now.I hate stuff that doesn't fit/feel right.

Dang,I hate having buyers remorse,with money being so tight.Hoping that I luck out and they send me an ok one. I should have waited....but it was my Christmas present.


Steve


----------



## edstreet

ossaguy said:


> I wish they wouldn't sell the antique brass one then,knowing that they have the problem.....That really bugs me!
> 
> I wish I hadn't already ordered one now.I hate stuff that doesn't fit/feel right.
> 
> Dang,I hate having buyers remorse,with money being so tight.Hoping that I luck out and they send me an ok one. I should have waited....but it was my Christmas present.
> 
> 
> Steve



No need for buyers remorse at all, not only is the solution simple and easy to do but it should be a routine practice of checking and testing parts before they are assembled.  The person at PSI that I spoke with said they are indeed going to be making changes and we have Ed himself posting here on IAP to verify that fact.

Think of it this way,noting is 100% fit perfect as everything needs some adjustments to fit the end user perfectly.  This is no exception.


----------



## Holz Mechaniker

Basically,  one should wait a few more month for fit and finish to get properly corrected?


----------



## ossaguy

I know things are not always 100 percent in life.

I do know that if I had a company that was selling pen kits,and on a brand new model I knew that there was a known defect in a part that was "easily fixed"...then I ( or an employee ) would pull the part,do the fix,then send it out.

We have to do that on the outdoor power equipnent we sell at work all the time.You only get one chance for a first impression!

Not being able to have the cap on all the way so there is a gap there is a bad thing,I think.I wouldn't want to sell it to someone like that.

Still waiting for the package,so I can see if it's a good,or bad one.

Thanks,
        Steve


----------



## edstreet

The temp fix is likely going to be another Q/A pass on the assembly line as they are made.  The problem with the cap is the clear epoxy coating they used is sprayed on and it pools up on the lip inside the cap and prevents it from seating fully.  The lip itself is not needed for the design and can be eliminated entirely.


----------



## edstreet

Here we see the difference between the inside cap on the pewter and brass.  The antique brass has build up which needs to be cleaned out for good smooth operation.


----------



## ossaguy

Thanks for the picture,Ed.

I finished mine up, & posted it in SOYP. 

I did use the 8mm barrel trimmer shaft as a end reamer like Ed said,and it worked great.It had a lot of glue in it!

The pewter one had more problems than the brass one,that I talked about in the SOYP thread.

So I'm going to wait a few months before ordering the kits,but will finish up the tubes now,while I'm able to.maybe by then the kinks will be worked out....

Thanks for your help!

 Steve


----------



## edstreet

ossaguy said:


> Thanks for the picture,Ed.
> 
> I finished mine up, & posted it in SOYP.
> 
> I did use the 8mm barrel trimmer shaft as a end reamer like Ed said,and it worked great.It had a lot of glue in it!
> 
> The pewter one had more problems than the brass one,that I talked about in the SOYP thread.
> 
> So I'm going to wait a few months before ordering the kits,but will finish up the tubes now,while I'm able to.maybe by then the kinks will be worked out....
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> 
> Steve




There will most likely be some type of design changes and production changes, these things are common in the start of a run like this.


----------

